# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  انتخاب هاست برای Python

## MAJIDVADOOSTAN

سلام دوستان
1- آیا میشه برای وب سایت هایی که به زبان  Python نوشته شدن از هاست ویندوزی استفاده کرد؟
2- تفاوت هاست وبندوزی و لینوکسی دقیقا تو چی هستش، آخه php رو ویندوزی هم میگن پشتیبانی میکنه؟
ممنونم از لطف شما

----------


## moblemalayer

پایتون اوپن سورس هست و بر روی هاست لینوکسی جواب میده ولی بر روی هاست ویندوزی هم فک نکنم مشکلی داشته باشه.

----------

